# RESOLVED - Angora doe needs a new home



## Icarus (Jul 15, 2010)

Cons:
Will attack and try to kill other rabbits
CANNOT BE BRED. WILL HEMORRHAGE AND DIE.
Wool block requires high fiber diet.
Wool eating issue, needs to be kept clipped.
Not very friendly/cuddly.
Not spayed 
Doesn't fatten up very well.

Pros:
Does okay with chickens.


She's a Broken Agouti doe. About 3 1/2 now. I've had her for roughly six months, bought her at auction as a three year old for $20. No papers or registration of any kind. When I bought her she had hock sores and a bad case of fur mites. I've cleared up both, but her ears are forever funny feeling. 

She's had two litters with me, one aborted (duel pregnancy) then the next she had a litter of 8. One was a stillborn. She dropped two on the wire, then a good four hours later had the rest (including stillborn) in the nest box in a huge gush of blood. Didn't lactate enough to feed one.

She hasn't been bred since then. I've had to keep her in the chicken tractor for lack of cage space. I've tried to introduce her to new rabbits and she mauls them, young, old, any gender. So! This is a one-bunny home only kinda deal.


She is free to the RIGHT home. I would like to see her go to someone who can spend more time with her. Maybe even keep her as an inside rabbit. 


I'm located in Missouri, about an hour from Joplin. You can PM me IF YOUR INTERESTED IN THE RABBIT. I don't want to hear a bunch of bleeding hearts telling me what a horrible person I am. She's mean, she's unpleasant, and it's difficult keeping her completely alone. So, I'm hoping to find someplace better for her. If I can't, she'll stay with me and keep the chickens company.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 15, 2010)

*EDIT EDIT EDIT*

She went to a new home.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, that was quick. I'm glad she found a new home. Hopefully they will get her spayed.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 15, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> Wow, that was quick. I'm glad she found a new home. Hopefully they will get her spayed.



A lady came by to pick up a pair of bantam pullets and we got to talking about rabbits. She an experienced breeder and keeps Angora's for the wool and spins it. I explained her history, medical history with me, age, breeding problems, what she needs with feeding, clipping, etc. She has a much better, larger set up than me so she'll have her own private cage 

I imagine she'll be getting her spayed. She doesn't let her rabbits run willy-nilly either, so even if she doesn't, there is little chance for a whoops litter.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on finding a home for your girl! I hope the spay will calm her temper a bit - did wonders for my snotty little one 

Very cool that she went to a wool-spinner.


----------

